# Kioti LK3054



## DENNIS D (Mar 21, 2021)

I have a Kioti LK 3054 that I bought new February of 2000. It now needs a water pump and the serial number needs to either start with F or below for one pump style or G and above for another. My serial number starts with something that looks like an oddly shaped 8 with a large loop on the bottom and a small loop on top. My serial number has an 8 in it and they don't look alike. It's definitely not an F or G. Anybody got an idea?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I don't think Kioti started their serial numbers with a letter until 2004?!?


----------



## DENNIS D (Mar 21, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. I don't think Kioti started their serial numbers with a letter until 2004?!?


Thanks. That should mean I need the earlier style. I hope.


----------

